# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Ever have a dream about video games? :P

## Riku

Has anyone ever experienced having dreams about Video Games? Like I have dreams about Zelda in so, If anyone had dreams about everyday video games from Nintendo-Bungie please share with us : :smiley: 

Me I like to have dreams about video games, And I find it normal because I think having dreams about games, its really fun and exciting and it beats everyday dreams about School and stuff.

----------


## mini0991

When I was younger I'd occasionally have dreams about my N64 games. I don't really have many now.

----------


## lucid4sho

> Has anyone ever experienced having dreams about Video Games? Like I have dreams about Zelda in so, If anyone had dreams about everyday video games from Nintendo-Bungie please share with us :
> 
> Me I like to have dreams about video games, And I find it normal because I think having dreams about games, its really fun and exciting and it beats everyday dreams about School and stuff.



Thats funny that you mentioned zelda because that is a reoccurring theme for me. I hardly ever play video games anymore and I haven't for a long time, but I still frequently have amazing dreams about me playing different versions of zelda. One of the longest dreams I ever had was me playing this crazy version of zelda for hours and hours. It was a few years ago but I could still draw the world map from that dream. The graphics usually look like regular nintendo, yet some of the textures look real, it looks amazing, if someone used this graphic style in a real game it would be awesome.

----------


## Sannggiee

I have dreams that I'm in video games, it's like 3rd person and I can actually see my health bar, ect.

Too bad I didn't know what LD was before then. D:

----------


## Ilumirath

Ye, i dreamed there were these 5 tornados i tried to ru from them but they got me and they trowed me around to each other for som moment, and then i finaly got myself lose of them. I flew over a large grass landscape and landed at a place in the woods that was goin down hill so i rolled and rolled, then i stopped and there was this pond with a little wooden bridge over it and som chairs right before the little wooden bridge. I taked a seat and then there was these PS2 controller at my feet so i grabbed it and in front of me there was a TV and a PS2 in the woods in the middle of nowhere, and teken 5was on it then this fat nerd apeared in the chair right next to me and challanged me, i accepted the challange. Then a few class mates appeared and they watched me lose. I realy suck in fighting games, they piss me off cos i always lose.

----------


## Lundy-108

I find it amusing that you mentioned "Nintendo-Bungie" because I once had a dream that was across between Halo and The Ocarina of Time, with a couple Mario characters as well. 

It started out with a bunch of different-colored Master Chiefs driving me around in a Warthog until they dropped me off in Hyrule. Then I think I talked with Zelda for awhile until falling into a well that led into some classic Mario.

It was fun up until it became one of the most horrifying dreams of my life. I was aware that I was in a dream, but I couldn't wake up, despite trying as hard as I could. Every time I wished and wished to wake up I just saw the START screen of a video game with a very malicious Toadstool leaning on the title of the game (which I have since forgotten). Eventually I think I was walking around a Mario level when I reached a super-speed skyward elevator that I boarded with a couple characters from Fire Emblem, soaring upward caused me to wake.

That's just one of my video game dreams, I have them pretty regularly, but most often it's not the entire dream, only a part that turns video-game style (like a Zombie Dream where for one scene it became a first-person-shooter and I used a submachine gun to take down a couple zombies). 

Good thread  :smiley: .

----------


## EEclips3

Of course any avid gamer longs to be indulged with gaming experiences via dream world. I can't get enough of dreaming about video games and such just look at my dream goals in my signature area lol. I rarely want to have a dream that relates anything in real life.

----------


## xTecHiE1

As I've been getting back into the series, I've been dreaming im a character in Tomb Raider. Sometimes I dream that im actually Lara Croft, but usually me, using the old game engine (TR - TR:C)

I'm pretty weird.

----------


## mdf92

Yep. A bunch of times... The most memorable one was Mario-ish... I've had a Hulk game dream, A halo dream, and oblivion dream...

----------


## Grunkie7

I have a lot of them; lately I've been having GTA4/S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dreams due to my anticipation for them being released.  Can't say they're that great though, since it's literally dreaming about _playing_ a game, not being in the game world.

----------


## redclay92

Me and my friends last year when Halo 3 came out we would have Halo Parties and system link 2 xboxs together and play till like 3 or 4 so when i would fall asleep or doze off watching them play I'd be one of the characters and all the physics applied like in the game. So I'd go flying a football field being meleeed. It awesome but scary b/c i wasnt in complete control.

----------


## Serith

I just had a dream based on a video game last night.  Oddly, it was based on a flash game that I only played for a short time, months ago.


*Spoiler* for _long post, 500x500 jpeg_: 



I was experiencing this flash game based on the works of H. P. Lovecraft, as the characters in the game.  I wasn't quite lucid, but I was close enough to keep from panicking.  First I was at the beginning part of the game, which was the same, only I had a flashlight.  I used it to look around, and saw there were things hiding in the darkness, which judging by the size of their eyes, were very big.  When the light touched them, they would move slowly towards me.

Then I was in a later part of the game, recovering a box sealed away by an ancient group.  It's contents were different in the dream than in the game.  Countless hands grew from the inside of the box, grasping at my arm to prevent me from recovering the box's true treasure.  I eventually reached it, which made things much easier.  It was a sword.

Then I was in my house, as myself.


There were several of the monsters in my house, but they were weak and slow, and went down easily.  Everything was very dark.  Then things got confusing, and I'm not sure what else happened before I woke up.

----------


## sjones

Happens a lot to me, especially when I was playing before I go to bed. Just last night about GTA IV.

----------


## Delilah

I can't stop dreaming about Dawn of War >.< It's becoming a problem!
Once I woke up five minutes before I had to get up for my course, and drifted back to sleep and had a dream where I had to miss out of five minutes of sleep because Chaos Marines were mobilizing at the front of my house (again), and I needed that five minutes to report to the nearest Chapel Barracks.

In another dream I walked into my backyard and found some sparrows trying to capture my relic! I chased them off and they told me "we wouldn't capture it if you just built a listening post on it!"

----------


## slayer

I may love to play video games and all that...

But I hate dreaming about them...video game dreams are the hardest things to become lucid in, I think. When your playing a game in real life, your brain sees that as something normal and not "out of the ordinary" so when you dream about that, your brain still thinks it's normal and won't cause you to do a reality check or become lucid...

Unless your just good or get lucky...

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i have dreams about video games pretty often but i never play video games so it's weird

----------


## AlexLou

I regularly have dreams about games.  Of interest recently are my strategy RPG genre dreams.  They're not one game in particular but a mix of a bunch of different ones.  Here's one from my DJ:


*Spoiler* for _Strategy RPG Dream_: 



*Military Prodigy*
Non-lucid

The enemy came into view as I was leading my small force along the stream.  They were just where predicted and the numbers were right.  No surprises, this was good, we would have a victory.  This would be the final battle, the culmination of two years of strategy and battle.  I was as secretly smug as the player two moves away from declaring a checkmate.

We crossed the stream and turned onto the small dirt road bisecting the meadow.  The terrain really couldn't be better, dry and flat.  It was the perfect footing for the horses.  I upped our speed to a canter as the enemy spotted us, running and stumbling in their haste to prepare their defenses.

I notice a couple dozen archers and footmen to our right.  I can't chance being flanked by even such a small force.  Drawing my bastard sword, I take fifteen mounted men to meet them and we charge through a flurry of arrows.  The archers break and the footmen die.  I let the archers run for the safety of the woods and turn my horse to gallop back to my company.  My men are already engaged.  My own archers have taken their position, and kneel, drawing their bows.  Behind them, Bindi, my trusted general and adviser readies his men.  The front of the column is in full combat but my men are giving ground.  Do I have to do everything myself?

I draw my bow as I reach the front lines.  My horse slows among my men and I loose the arrow.  It strikes the enemy commander in the split in his armor between shoulder and torso, knocking him from his horse.  The battle is over; he is surrendering.  I dismount and loose two more arrows at his abdomen.  They stick in his studded leather armor harmlessly.  He won't dare get up from his back now.

But that wasn't why I had done it.  I felt anger rising in me.  This man was my true enemy.  He was the reason so many men had died on both sides.  The reason for the war.  The reason I'd had to raise an army, leaving my previous life behind.  A few quick steps and I was upon him.  I drew a mean knife I had with a broad tip and serration near the grip and held it to his throat.  He smiled.  Did he find all he'd done amusing!?  I forced him to his feet.  I wanted to kill him!  I knew that my judgment was clouded by emotion.  Bindi would be disappointed with me if I killed him. 

I'd wait for Bindi . . . I'd let him decide what to do with him . . .  I grabbed his hand and held the serrated edge of my knife to the base of the ring finger on his left hand, drawing blood.  I considered cutting off his fingers, but after a moment let them go.  He started to stoop down.  I pressed my knife to his eye and demanded to know what he was doing.  I wondered if I would drawing blood again.  I hoped so.  He said that he was trying to pick up his purse, and indeed there was a small leather pouch with drawstring for his coin that had fallen separate from his other things.

"Well la-ti-da! Your purse!"  I mocked as I released him and my men around me laughed.  It occurred to me that that would be considered a joke.  With all the hatred seething inside me I had no concept of humor.  I was just a kid, barely a man.  How could I possibly keep these feelings contained?  I was drowning in them.

I wondered if I should sheath my knife.  It would be sweeter to kill him with my bastard sword should he try to escape.


At the beginning of this dream I actually loaded from a save file (after accidentally loading my dad's save, realizing it, and having to reset) and used the "L" button to lead my troops.  But I actually experienced it as if I were there.  I loaded a life.  :tongue2: 




Lol.  Looking at my DJ I realize that the dream I recorded before this one is inspired specifically by Stubbs the Zombie for Xbox.

----------


## sjones

> I may love to play video games and all that...
> 
> But I hate dreaming about them...video game dreams are the hardest things to become lucid in, I think. When your playing a game in real life, your brain sees that as something normal and not "out of the ordinary" so when you dream about that, your brain still thinks it's normal and won't cause you to do a reality check or become lucid...
> 
> Unless your just good or get lucky...



I agree. My videogames dreams are among the most boring because I am not in the game, but just playing it. They are not worth remembering or writing down. Also, in video game dreams I am never even close to lucidity.

----------


## VoyageurNocturne

Its funny that some of you dream about Zelda, I sometimes dream that I'm Link and that I can deflect Ganons attacks with my sword.

----------


## AlexLou

> Its funny that some of you dream about Zelda, I sometimes dream that I'm Link and that I can deflect Ganons attacks with my sword.



Well that certainly sounds fun!


Here's part of another one I had this morning:
For some reason I was looking for underwater caves and found some.  We swam in and everything inside looked like a 2D video game.  Going along with the video game theme, the caves were conveniently well lit.  We found a boss of sorts and started firing missiles at it.  It was this giant, evil baby thing, and as it got damaged it would grow up a bit.  I had to charge up a bit and do some slightly complex button combination to use the good missiles.  We had defeated the thing and escaped as it was exploding (It was one of those load-bearing bosses) but somehow we both got moogled in the process.  As in, turned into moogles.  

I probably wasn't lucid for the rest of the dream in case you're curious.  I don't know at what point exactly that changed, although it may have been the explosion.  We went our separate moogle ways.  I went to serve a family on a farm (that's what moogles do, right?).

----------


## jerheimer

yeah video game dreams are the best. off the top of my head i have been a character in diablo, doom, metal gear solid, and everquest lol. i love it, they're extremely action packed dreams hehe.

----------


## Shift

Yup yup I've had dreams about Halo, Mario Kart, Super Smash Bros., Dead Rising...

I've always wanted to have a dream based on Rampage, I don't know if anyone knows that game but it made up a significant part of my childhood and I think it would be badass to just go around destroying cities  ::tongue::

----------


## Soccer3188

I can remember a couple

1. (This was kind of mario kart and super smash bros melee together) Ok so you see i had a dream that the master hand from melee was racing against me. I think I was wario lol.

2. Me and my cousin were fighting each other on the super mario sunshine stage lol.

----------


## Akashicpasses

Yes, I recall more than a few (I still play video games quite a bit at 24) - the most recent probably being one based on Neverwinter nights and being recited poetry by the lord of darkness (or whatever his name was... can't remember now) on a cold, black and white night in a futuristic dystopia.

I get a kick out of the game dreams for sure. Though I feel a little conflicted at times that perhaps my gaming activities are drowning out my mind's wisdom. Or something like that  :wink2:

----------


## Sony86

I had a dream that I was on the EU team in Battlefield 2142.

I was setting up sentries and stuff, it was insane. I was doing so well too! Best on my team! I was well chuffed about that.  ::D:

----------


## CaLeB-

Every now and then I'd have a dream of me playing Half-Life 2 Deathmatch in my dark room. That's all I can say, really.

----------


## justme

During one time I was really into Star Wars battlefront, and had a few dreams about being a droid. I remember one dream I was running away (or with?) pirates. suddenly the dream was paused and I saved my game, or dream.

----------


## TheMoon

I have dream games all the time in fact. At least several times a month, most of which i cant remember.

I just had one last night in fact. It was not a specific video game, but it was some sort of game that my mind created all on its own.

And whats neat about my dreams that i dream im in a game or playing it. Is that every time i die i start over and the dream game changes and stuff each time.

Ive dreamed many many times that i'm playing UO in first person. Or in 3rd person as well.

There really fun dreams.

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

UO, you mean united offensive of call of duty, right? Good game, that.

I had a dream once when I was in 10th grade that my entire 8th grade class was transported to alpha halo in halo 1. It was the first level on the Halo with the crashed dropship and the bridge and the waterfall. I was one of the few to get a gun. I was trying to rally everyone together, telling them the flood would come out in a couple days and we had to find the Pillar of Autumn and the Captain, but no one seemed to give a shit. So I tried asking this one girl out on a date. Don't know how that went.

My other biggy wasn't about being in a game, but I somehow acquired Link's hookshot from Zelda: ocarina of time and was using it in 'real life'. It was always a fantasy of mine to get a real working version of it. Unfortunately, I got it and it worked great, but I suddenly got bored with it because it was a piece of shit compared to the Longshot, which I didn't have.

My friend told me about a dream he had recently where he was in the game "Elder scrolls IV: Oblivion" and he was tied to a pillar in this underground sanctuary. If you know the game, Mankar Camoran (lead bad guy) and his disciples were all standing around him. Camoran was telling my friend about how he's going to be sacrificed to the great god Mehrunes Dagon, and praise be, hallejaluhah, yada yada. Suddenly my friend snaps his fingers, points with both hands right into camoran's face and says "Ha! I'm dreaming."  Camoran is silent for a second, then throws his hands up and yells "ASS! Every TIME! GAWD!" He then woke up immediately. Lawal.

----------


## AlexLou

> IAnd whats neat about my dreams that i dream im in a game or playing it. Is that every time i die i start over and the dream game changes and stuff each time.



This happens to me sometimes too.





> My other biggy wasn't about being in a game, but I somehow acquired Link's hookshot from Zelda: ocarina of time and was using it in 'real life'. It was always a fantasy of mine to get a real working version of it. Unfortunately, I got it and it worked great, but I suddenly got bored with it because it was a piece of shit compared to the Longshot, which I didn't have.



 ::shock:: Awesome!  Next time get two.

----------


## Altasi

Well i had a dream just a few nights ago where i was in BioShock.. That was no fun  ::shock::

----------


## michaelb323

Oddly enough I have short dreams of playing games when they are new and I play them before bed. Older games aren't an issue though. I think it might have something to do with the repition.

----------


## WakataDreamer

I recently had a dream where I was the character in a GunZ match. That was fun. I didn't die, my luck was great.

----------


## poog

I just had a dream where I was a pixellated version of myself in the original legend of zelda game.

i couldn't figure out how to get past this one part, it turns out all i had to do was push my knapsack out of the way.  ::roll:: 

kinda random

----------


## slayer

Your guy's video game dreams seem to be based around one video game...

My video game dreams are based around all sorts of games mashed up into one giant game.

It sucks.

----------


## seeker28

When I play any video game a lot before bed it pops up in either my dreams, my HI or both  :tongue2:   Solitare HI is pretty anoying!

----------


## SuperSmashcz

I had a weird dream where i was playing with a friend on wc3 playing a tower defence game (it was so weird and random)

----------


## Dash

> I had a dream that I was on the EU team in Battlefield 2142.
> 
> I was setting up sentries and stuff, it was insane. I was doing so well too! Best on my team! I was well chuffed about that.



Have you ever played Bad Company? I dream about that all of the time.

I also have those weird half-game half real dreams, like where Haggard will be right next to me and ill be in my yard or something. LOL!

----------


## shrimpster

I dream about playing wake on Battlefeild 2 quite a lot, I love those dreams since I'm pretty much always owning up and the vehicles change tons but are always sweet... ::D:

----------


## L33tsaber

Oh, heck.  I've had so many Metal Gear Solid dreams now, that I couldn't begin listing them all.

Quite a few are posted in my dream journal, though...

----------


## Jackson1610

i've done that countless times.  most of the time it's games like need for speed, call of duty, and stuff like that but there awsome!!

----------


## topten35

One dream i was teaching my nephew how to play nba live 07 and in another dream i was actually playing the game i was in the middle of training a certain player.  Then later on in the day i made the dream come true.

----------


## NOback

I had a dream playing Gta :Sa lolol .

----------


## Lëzen

_"Ever have a dream about video games?"_

I think the real question for me is: "When do I NOT have a dream about video games?"

Typically I'll dream of: 

- being a character in a video game 

- meeting characters from video games

- playing (or seeing a trailer for) a video game that is either a sequel to an existing game, or is an existing game with new, undiscovered features

- playing (or seeing a trailer for) a video game that is entirely out of my own head

Dreamt something about Final Fantasy VI this morning. More like a sequel of it, or something. Can't remember since I was woken up too abruptly.

----------


## lightdreamer

I had a dream about me playing some kind of FPS(I was inside the game) combined with GTA because there were stars in the right-corner of the screen. It would brighten if I alerted the guards while on a stealth mission. I remembered getting 4 stars in a stealth mission because I killed an important person. There was also a world map that made me could choose where I would go. There was also an open war mission. I could shoot by making hand gestures, left hand for locking target and right hand for gesturing a gun. It was a quite long and fun dream.

----------


## EvanVolm

I remember back in 2004, when I was so hyped up for Halo 2, I had a few dreams about it.  It was brief, and I was in the map Bloodgulch(for those who have played the games).  It was quite boring, but still nonetheless funny.  Too bad the game was...ugh.

----------


## jereb

I used to have videogame dreams all the time, but i don't anymore. The one I can remember the most, I was in a construction site in new york city, and people were screaming, and DK was at the top of the building with peach, throwing oil canisters, and I had to save Peach.

----------


## Neeros

Sometimes when I play Call of Duty 4 right before bed I will have dreams holding a gun aiming around trying to find enemys to kill.

----------

